
AngelList Launches Free Seed Funding Closings - davidedicillo
http://pandodaily.com/2012/09/05/angellist-launches-free-seed-funding-closings-saving-you-20k-and-months-of-hassle/
======
bingoturdbell
Original: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4480599>

